# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  نك نيمات

## Dew

تــــــــــرى من خـــــــــــــــان لأجلك يخــــــــــــونك 
--------------------------------------

" كنت بالماضي حبيبي ....... يوم قلبك لي ينادي " 
--------------------------------------

؟؟ مــــــــــ حــــــبـــك والـــــبـقـية بــــــحـــياتـك ـــــــــــات ؟؟
--------------------------------------

حــبـك شــريـتـه يــوم انــا بـحـاجــه لـلـحب والـيـوم ابيـعـه لــو يـسـاوي عـيـونــي..:
--------------------------------------

يَلّعْبّ عَلُيِ يْحّسَبْ أنَيّ مْنِ الَمْلاعَيِبّ مّادْرَى ِ أنَيِ عَلّىْ الَنْاسّ لَعْيبِ
--------------------------------------

أنا باقي على عهدي ولو قبري يصير غطاي واذا خنتك بعد موتي عسى ينكرني ترابي
--------------------------------------

أذَّا كَـانَّـتْ الـحَـياةُ تُـقَـاس بِـالـسـعَـادة فَـإِكـتُـبـوا عَـلى قَبري مَّاتَ قَـبـلَ أنْ يُـولد 
--------------------------------------

ما اعتدت أجادل شخص ميت ضميره..إنسان ماتت به مفاهيم الإنسان .. أنا مع أهل الطيب لي ألف سيره .. وإلا انت مالك مع أهل الطيب عنوان 
--------------------------------------

( ماعاد قلبي بعد هاليوم يغليك .. دور على حب جديد يسليك .. عذبت قلبي روح والله يهنيك ) 
--------------------------------------

تقول لي خلاص انسى § وبدل طيبتك واقسى § حرام تكون صادق § في زمن كاذب مع نفسه 
--------------------------------------

كل نظره لغير عينك بحقك أحسبها خيانه وكل لمسه لغير ايدينك فيها لك ظلم واهانه
--------------------------------------

وصيتي يايمه لا صرت بالقبر مدفون .. قولي لحبيبي موتي من سبب فرقاه
--------------------------------------

روحي هالمره وخلاص لاتردين هذا الفراق وروحه دون ردة الكذب خيبه ماعرفتي تحبين ماانتي من يستحق المودة 
--------------------------------------

{ حياتي لو تجاهلتي غلاك بقلبي المجروح ** ترى أغلى ماخلق ربي في هذا الكون هو .. انتي .. } 
--------------------------------------

السوالف طعمها وياك غير ,,, انا لي شفتك احس اني بخير خذ قلبي يوم وعطني يوم قلبك شوف وشسوى الزمن فيني وحبك
--------------------------------------

TeLL Me Ur SeKrEt LuV Me 4 EvErHoLd Me On uR ArMS: 
--------------------------------------

هذاك اللي تبي له الخير عشق غيرك وصار للغير ياقلبي ابتعد وأرحل عنه لا تسأل
--------------------------------------

بنتظر وصلك يامملوحي حتى لو بي الصبر طالي يا عذاب الصمت والبوحي مدخل الله تصفا لي
--------------------------------------

شافنــ%ــي وصــ$د يـــــ*ـــــوم لمحنـــ!ـــي ماكنــ%ــــه ولــــ$ــــد الحرام في يـــ*ـــوم حضـــ!ــي
--------------------------------------

مع غيري العب وبين له مهاراتك لو كنت مثلك بدون احساس لاعبتك
--------------------------------------

خليتني واليوم والله لااخليك وادوس قلبي لين يقول خلاك 
--------------------------------------

بلا أعذار كذابه بلا حلفان يا كافر قضى عمري وأنا أملي وأثاري الجره مكسوره 
--------------------------------------

تبي تزعل تبي ترضى تبي ترحل تبي تبقى.....على كيفك.....ترى عادي, وجودك والعدم وااااااااحد!! 
--------------------------------------


وش موقفك لو كنت انا اليوم خاينك وشهو شعورك لو فؤادك غدرته منت بكفو قلبي له سنين صاينك ان جيت أنا عندهم راحوا وخلوني وان رحت أنا عنهم ردعوا حبوني
--------------------------------------

يمه لاتبكين اذا جابوا خبر موتي يمه فدى
........ اصنع بيدي تابوتي 
--------------------------------------

هذا هو صوتي اليوم معكم ويمكن بكره يغيب عن مسامعكم اعذروني لوفي يوم كسرت خواطركم او بكلمة جرحت مشاعركم اذا مت خلوا قبري يملاه حبكم 
--------------------------------------

عرفت قدري يوم الايام غبره..كابرت حتى طحت قدام عيني..ماجيتني الا وبالعين عبره..ماقلت لك لاضاق وقتك تجيني 
--------------------------------------

هـذاك اول احــبك مـوت واغليـك والـيوم يـااعظـم ذنـوبـي مـاتمنيتــك اللـه يهنـي من خـلاك تنسـاااانـي..:
--------------------------------------

تبي تعرف بقلبي وش مكانك تبي تعرف وش اعمل كل ليله عزيز الدمع هليته عشانك وعزة نفسي لك صارت ذليله 
--------------------------------------

منت أول .. ولا آخر خساراتى واللي خسرته وراسك لآخذ ارباحه كاني فقدت الغلا بأسباب غلطاتي 
من غدر الايام جيتك كاره نفسي لو قلت وشفيك بكيت وقلت سامحني 
--------------------------------------

والله لاادعي عليك لين تصرخ بعالي الصوت كفاني مصايب ياناس بس ابي راحة الموت
--------------------------------------

لي صار خلك يستحق المسبه سبه .. ترى العشاق غيرك يسبون لابوه لابو الحب .. من قلب سبه .. لابو الغرام اللي يحدك عالمذله
--------------------------------------

في غيابك ماتغير أي شي بس حسيت أني فاقد كل شي
--------------------------------------

حلال فيك العذاب ذوق مر الغياب مدام حبك سراب شالفايده من هواك !! 
--------------------------------------

لاتغرك الدنيا وتصبح عديم احساس لاتحس انك في يوم فوق الناس
--------------------------------------

مدام انك خنت وسمحت لك الظروف باقولها لك من حشاشة قلبي المجروح ياابعد الناس باقولها لك بكل احساس اكرهك والله اكرهك
--------------------------------------

مانت كفو حبي ولاقولة اهواك بس خانني حظي وهذي المصيبة انا اعترف ناس كثيرة اتمناك بس احمد ربك رضيتك حبيب 
--------------------------------------

كل مره تقولي آسف وانت تتعمد خطاك 
--------------------------------------

][ذليتني بحبك ماصارت محبه ليتني طعنت قلبي ولاأضعف لحبك][
--------------------------------------

مجنون وادري تالي العمر تابوت لكن شسوي دام الحظ ضدي لاتحسب انك يوم صديت باموت صدك يزودني عنا وتحدي والدمع عمره ماجرى على خدي 
--------------------------------------

أحـبـــك كـلـمـــة رددتــهـا لـك..خــسـاره..إلا يـالـيـتـنـي مــا قـلتهــا لــك..حـــرام تــكــون لأشـكـالـك عبارة
--------------------------------------

احـــس انــك رحــلت بــعيـد وانــت بــداخـلي بــاقي انــادي لـــك ونــبـراتي بــــدمع الــشـــــوق مخـــــتفية 
--------------------------------------

مانب قايلك عسى الله يهنيك الله يحرمك كل ماكان هناك وعسى العمى ياخاين العهد يعميك فوق الغرور اللي عن الارض اعماك..:
--------------------------------------

لاتحسب اني اذا ابطيت ناسيك
ماينسى عشرة صاحبه غير الانذال
حدتني ظروفي على البعد لاجيك
هم بوسط القلب والدمع همال
وإلا انت ياكل الغلا افتخر فيك
وحبك سكن داخل فؤادي ولا زال
--------------------------------------

صـــرت مـــــعــــدن مــــــــن بـــــعـــــــــد مــــانــــــــت ذهــــــــب 
--------------------------------------

تعذبني تجرحني ولامره تفرحني حبيبي كيف مافكرت في يوم انك تريحني
--------------------------------------

تعالي نسكت احسن من كلام تاليته جروح هلابالصمت دام الصمت مايجرح مشاعرنا 
--------------------------------------

تذكرنــــــــي دوووم هالدنـيـــــا"يمك" لكن بيجـــي يوووم بياخذنــــي القبــــر "عنك"
--------------------------------------

ليــ احرقـ اعصابي ــه و افتــ للتعب بابي ــح انـــ ادري ومتأكده ــا حضـ يشبه غيابي ـوري 
--------------------------------------

خلاص ماعندي غير ماضي ومنه لا تهنيت واصبحت ارخص من التراب اللي عليه والله مشيت 
--------------------------------------

ليتنا مثل رموش العين نلتقي كل لحظه واذا تعبنا ضمينا بعضنا ونمنا
--------------------------------------

انت مو قد الكلام كل يوم لك كلام انت تلعب بالقلوب انت جاهل بالغرام 
--------------------------------------

تظلميني يالحنون وانتي قلبي والعيون اسمعي عذر ابتعادي بعدها قولي أخون 
--------------------------------------

ابتعد عني بعيد ماأبي حبك يزيد الهوى شوق وعذاب وانت مو داري أكيد
--------------------------------------

شكرا على كل شي قلته كذب عني وانا الي غير الخير ماجاك شي مني
--------------------------------------

الي علي قلته لاماتوقعته ياليت كل الناس باعوني وأنت
--------------------------------------

أنا لاجيت ابهديلك عيوني ابهديها واذا ماكفت عيوني فداك العين وراعيها
--------------------------------------

و الـلـه مـا طـلـعـت شـمـس و لا غـابـت إلا و ذكـرك مـتروك بأنـفـاســـــــــــي
--------------------------------------

ماعرفت شنو الحب الا في اليوم الي تعرفت فيه عليك
--------------------------------------

أقربي جنبي تعالي وأقربي..ودي أشرب لو قليل من الشفاه
--------------------------------------

عليك أغار من لمسٍ هبايب وجلاسك وأهلك والقرايب 
--------------------------------------

كنت احبها وهي تحبني والعشق لايق علينا وكانت تسميني حبيبتي وكنت أسميها حنونه
--------------------------------------
أنا بـ ديره وهي بـ ديره وقلبي بـ حيره وهي بـ حيره
--------------------------------------

في قلبي شي باقوله وأبي تسمعني للأخر أنا كل لحظه لك وله تعب قلبي وهو صابر
--------------------------------------

هي كلمه زينت كل الشفايف هي كلمه وانت عارفها وشايف يالله ذكرني حبيبي ودي أعرف وش بيقول
--------------------------------------

من قال اني احبك واعشقك؟
--------------------------------------

حبـــ$ـــيـــــ$ـــــبــــ$ـــــي
--------------------------------------

مممممممــ أحبك مممممممممـ
--------------------------------------
عطيني بوسه؟؟
--------------------------------------

أنــــــــافس هــــواك
--------------------------------------

حياتي أنتي!! أنزين عمري..قلبي..حبيبتي فديتج........طــــيــــري زيـــن
--------------------------------------

أُحٍَِسب النُاسُ مٍثَلِي فُي طَيُبِي وعلىُ نُفٍسَي أبْدِيَهِم ومًليُونَ مرٌه أنٌصُدِمٍ فيَهٍمَ
--------------------------------------

مايكفيني أحبك أو تبادلني المحبه أبي قربك أبي حضنك أبي وحدي أعيش في قلبك
--------------------------------------

عطني مابقى عندك لو بقايا شوق حرام تضيع في دربك سنيني وأجمل أيامي
--------------------------------------

مأقدر اوصف روعة غلاك 
كل ماكتبت كلمة أمسحها وأقول
(ماتليق بمستواك)
--------------------------------------

كنت أشوفك من قريب مع جميع الناس عادي .. ما تخيلتك حبيب .. رايح بقلبي وغادي
--------------------------------------

ليتنا مثل الشفايف ما نفارق بعضنا ولو تباعدنا ثواني كلمه حلوه تجمعنا
--------------------------------------

فديت اللي على بالي..
فديته وليته قبالي..
وصورته دوم في خيالي..
حبيبي الأول والتالي..

----------


## المستجير

الاخت DeW
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعطيك العافيه ويسلم يدينك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تذكرنــــــــي دوووم بهالدنـيـــــا "يمك" لكن بيجـــي يوووم بياخذنــــي القبــــر "عنك"*

*يسلموا على النك نيمات الحلوووين*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ياااارب*

*بانتظار جديدك دائماً*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## Dew

المستجير 
دمعة حزن 
 مشكورين على المرور

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*أُحٍَِسب النُاسُ مٍثَلِي فُي طَيُبِي وعلىُ نُفٍسَي أبْدِيَهِم ومًليُونَ مرٌه أنٌصُدِمٍ فيَهٍمَ*
*مشكور يعطيك العافيه*
*على النيكنم نميات الحلوه* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*أُحٍَِسب النُاسُ مٍثَلِي فُي طَيُبِي وعلىُ نُفٍسَي أبْدِيَهِم ومًليُونَ مرٌه أنٌصُدِمٍ فيَهٍمَ*
*مشكور يعطيك العافيه*
*على النيك نميات الحلوه* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## سكون البحر

مشكور يعطيك العافيه
*على النيك نميات الحلوه* 
*تحياتي*

سكون البحر

----------


## &نورالامل&

يعطيك الف عافية على النيك نيمات

----------


## محمد درويش

يسلموووووو على النك نيمات الحلوووووووووووووه
تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكووور على النك نيمات 
ويعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والله يعطيك العافية والله لايحرمنا منك ومن مواضيعك وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## لجين الجزيرة

تسلمين حبيبتي وان ذل هذا على شيء ذل على ذوق رفيع واحسااااااااااااس مرهف....لجين الجزيرة

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكوره خيتو dew
المسجات تجنن مع اني ماقيت الا5 في البدايه

بس بعد شوي بقرأه الباقي
سلامي لج

----------


## Dew

شكرا للكل على المرور والتعقيب
يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## Black Rose

النك نيمات زي العسل
شكرا

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

مشكوره خيتو

----------


## Dew

مشكورين على المرور والتعقيب
يعطيكم ربي ألف عافية
تحياتي للكل

----------


## ام باسم

يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## Dew

ام باسم
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
مشكورة على المرور والتعقيب
تحياتي
Dew

----------


## hope

يسلموو ديو على النك نيمات 
كلــــهم رووعه

يعطيش الله الف عافية

تحياتي

----------


## سمات

.........يعطيك ربي الف عافيه..............

----------


## Dew

حور العين
سمات
مشكورين على المرور

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمو عالنكات الحلوة


بانتظار الجديد




صمتـ الجروح .........

----------


## اسير الهوى

شكرا ع الاشياء الحلوة...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الله يجننو 
يسلمووو على النك نيمات الحلوة 
انشاء احطهم بعد العشرة

----------


## دموع الشموع

النك نيمات بصراحه رووووعه

----------


## حزن العمر

الله يعطيك العافية
على النك نيمات
تسملين ،،

تحيتي
حزن العمر

----------


## جوزائية

يسلموا على النيك نيمات يا ديوووووووووووووووو

----------


## ليالي

يسلموو على النك نيمات
حلوين
لاكن انتي احلى
والسلام عليكم

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

مأجورين

----------


## كا ديتهم

مرة حلووين

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

مشكوووووووووووووره خيتوووو على النك نيمات الحلوووه

تحياتي

----------


## هموسة الناصرة

أُحٍَِسب النُاسُ مٍثَلِي فُي طَيُبِي وعلىُ نُفٍسَي أبْدِيَهِم ومًليُونَ مرٌه أنٌصُدِمٍ فيَهٍمَ
*مشكور يعطيك العافيه*
*على النيك نميات الحلوه*

----------

